# Phrag bessae



## sastry (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi
Looks like my new Phrag bessae has suffered cold injury so soon( I am in east coast city of Fredericksburg, Va) can something be done to revive the plant 
Thanks


----------



## abax (Nov 14, 2017)

How cold? Phrags usually like cooler temps. What happened?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2017)

Did you freeze it?


----------



## sastry (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi
The temperature here is about 42-46 F during day and then about 22-24 F in night. I use to bring it out during sunny days and then keep it inside the shed during night but suddenly the leaves have lost their green colour, attaching a picture. Can it be revived, the youngest leaf is still tirgid though lost its green colour, how can it be revived ?
Thanks


----------



## Ray (Nov 15, 2017)

If that plant survives, I'll be amazed. You have frozen it.

Personally, I don't let my phrags ever see a LOW temperature as low as your highs!


----------



## sastry (Nov 15, 2017)

Thanks, unfortunate


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 15, 2017)

Eek
I would remove any brown and pour some peroxide on cuts but likely ray is right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

